# Worried whether I did the right thing



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi there

Hope you are all well, great forum.

I am in Cornwall, United Kingdom.

I am just looking for a bit of advice about a feral pigeon I brought inside last night.

I look out for a flock here by my house, I check their feet when I can and remove hair and give them food when I can. Just generally try to keep an eye out for them as people are very nasty to them where I live. I'm no bird or pigeon expert though, I just care about them and know a few bits of info.

Anyway, I was out shopping yesterday afternoon and I noticed a pigeon very still by a wall on it's own, I went over to check on the pigeon and it was squeaking now and then and looking at a ledge very high up. The pigeon looks adult size, maybe a tiny bit smaller, has mainly grey and dark striped feathers but at the front about 5 yellow ones poking through. Orange eyes, pink feet.

I thought maybe it was being fed by the parents on the ground so I thought I'll come back around in a bit before it gets dark.

I came back, the bird still alone and now hidden in a drain  The weather was also getting very stormy and was then dark. I waited and watched a bit longer and then decided to bring the bird in as I live just near where the bird is found. They seemed to be able to fly but not very well, sort of clumsily. I was just really worrying about the weather, the people around here and the fact that the bird was totally alone.

I had a look at the bird and couldn't see any injuries (to my limited knowledge) or anything that stood out that could be wrong. I kept the pigeon in a quiet dark warm room with a heated sock and an hour later took seed and water in. The pigeon moved away from me but didn't fly or anything just sat in the corner of the box and then went to sleep.

This morning, they have eaten seed and took water from a spoon but still seem a bit shocked or dazed, I poked my finger at the seed bowl and talked a bit and the bird brightened up peering at me and came out of the box for a little bit but still wary.

Anyway sorry for the essay just trying to give a backstory. What I want to know is do you think I did the right thing? What if he/she would have flown up the ledge later? Have I separated them from their family for good? Can I release this bird to the feral flock nearby if I get them flying around my flat a bit or will they struggle to find food and not know the ways of the street regarding predators etc?

There is only one rehabber down here that seems to care about pigeons and she's not got back to me yet, so getting a bit worried.

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

It would have been best to leave it alone, and it will have a harder time when you release it without its dad to help it out. Since you’ve only had it over night you may be able to bring it back to its parents. Either way, it’s releasable. You could provide food for a few weeks to help it out.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you pls post a photoso people can see how old the bird looks? Thank you for helping him!


----------



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

bootface said:


> It would have been best to leave it alone, and it will have a harder time when you release it without its dad to help it out. Since you’ve only had it over night you may be able to bring it back to its parents. Either way, it’s releasable. You could provide food for a few weeks to help it out.


Oh no, I worried that was the case  it was just the weather and it being dark. The ledge is really high up, would it have survived overnight on the ground? It's getting dark here now, do you think I could take it out tomorrow morning when I meet the flock there and put it back in the same spot or will it be too late? 

On the Pigeon rescue UK page they said we did the right thing as it's probably that the flight muscles are too weak to get up to the high ledge (which is on the top of a cathedral)? I did worry that I hadn't. I feel terrible now.


----------



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

cwebster said:


> Could you pls post a photoso people can see how old the bird looks? Thank you for helping him!


I just took one now.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

What did his droppings looked like after you found him? If they were bulky and brown then it meant he was being fed by the parents. He looks old enough to be able to fly. Maybe you can put him back tomorrow morning where you found him, but if possible not on the ground maybe a spot higher up.

If his droppings were not bulky, but creamy and green then that will be an indication of problems. He might therefor be weak and not able to fly properly. If so, then don't put him back for now. Are you sure he is swallowing the seeds and not just throwing them around?

Don't think you have done anything wrong, I would also have brought him in as he probably would not have survived the night out there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is probably just out of the nest, and maybe not quite ready for that. His parents were probably feeding him, but can't be sure. Hard to know really what to do. If the area was unsafe for him, then something might get him out there. If you can take the time to put him back and watch to see if he is being cared for, that would be good. You may need to keep him and finish raising him, but that does make it lots harder on him. If eventually released to the free life that he should be able to live, he won't have a lot of chance for survival. He won't have his parents to teach him how to survive out there. But if he isn't being cared for out there, then you will have no choice. You did nothing wrong. Sometimes it's a hard call to make, and you hate to interfere with the lives of animals, but sometimes it is needed. Thanks for caring about him, and for coming on to find out more.


----------



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> He is probably just out of the nest, and maybe not quite ready for that. His parents were probably feeding him, but can't be sure. Hard to know really what to do. If the area was unsafe for him, then something might get him out there. If you can take the time to put him back and watch to see if he is being cared for, that would be good. You may need to keep him and finish raising him, but that does make it lots harder on him. If eventually released to the free life that he should be able to live, he won't have a lot of chance for survival. He won't have his parents to teach him how to survive out there. But if he isn't being cared for out there, then you will have no choice. You did nothing wrong. Sometimes it's a hard call to make, and you hate to interfere with the lives of animals, but sometimes it is needed. Thanks for caring about him, and for coming on to find out more.


Hi Jay3, thanks for the welcome and reply. Yeah I know, I hate the thought that I've interfered, it's been making me worry all day, but I knew I couldn't leave him on the ground in the dark. The teenagers round here kick them and mess about with them when they are on the ground. 

He has been testing his wings in the flat, he flew up to my sofa and tried to fly a bit higher but didn't seem to have the power. He's absolutely beautiful, they are such gorgeous birds.I wish I had an aviary to help release him bit by bit but I am in a poky flat. Thankfully a local rehabber is coming tomorrow to take him, she has other rescued pigeons and an aviary.

Thanks.


----------



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Marina B said:


> What did his droppings looked like after you found him? If they were bulky and brown then it meant he was being fed by the parents. He looks old enough to be able to fly. Maybe you can put him back tomorrow morning where you found him, but if possible not on the ground maybe a spot higher up.
> 
> If his droppings were not bulky, but creamy and green then that will be an indication of problems. He might therefor be weak and not able to fly properly. If so, then don't put him back for now. Are you sure he is swallowing the seeds and not just throwing them around?
> 
> Don't think you have done anything wrong, I would also have brought him in as he probably would not have survived the night out there.


Thanks Marina, they are dark with some white on top. 

Yeah it was also freezing and we've had very stormy weather which was also worrying. 

Thanks very much for the reply.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dodo1 said:


> Hi Jay3, thanks for the welcome and reply. Yeah I know, I hate the thought that I've interfered, it's been making me worry all day, but I knew I couldn't leave him on the ground in the dark. The teenagers round here kick them and mess about with them when they are on the ground.
> 
> He has been testing his wings in the flat, he flew up to my sofa and tried to fly a bit higher but didn't seem to have the power. He's absolutely beautiful, they are such gorgeous birds.I wish I had an aviary to help release him bit by bit but I am in a poky flat. Thankfully a local rehabber is coming tomorrow to take him, she has other rescued pigeons and an aviary.
> 
> Thanks.


Well it was great of you to bring him inside then. Will the rehabber be releasing him eventually or keeping him?


----------



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> Well it was great of you to bring him inside then. Will the rehabber be releasing him eventually or keeping him?


I think she's going to keep him with her flock, she said she'll see how it goes, she said it wouldn't be a good idea to release any time soon due to the unusual cold and stormy weather we've been having.


----------



## dodo1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Just as a final update, the pigeon was picked up this morning by a local rescuer, she checked him over and said he is much younger than the photo suggested. About 20 days because of him having a lack of feathers underneath the wings (think I'm describing that right). 

She said he looked healthy and no obvious injuries, thankfully. 

She says he wouldn't have been able to fly back up and probably fell out. It's a busy town centre so I'm glad we saw him, I know it's ideal to be with their family but I hope he can have a nice life with her other rescues. We are only in a flat with no garden and away a lot so couldn't offer enough. He was absolutely gorgeous and I hope he does well, she said she'll keep us updated.

Just wanted to let you all know what happened.

Thanks.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great news! Thanks for the update. I'm sure he will be fine, they really adapt very well. Thanks for saving him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, thank you for the great update! Hope the beautiful little guy does well. Thank you for helping him!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. You did good!


----------

